# Moonbus update.



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I emailed Moebius yesterday asking about the moonbus release date.

They said March still looks good! 

Here is what they said:

"Mark,

Still looks good for March on the Moon Bus. No other announcements for 2001
kits for now.

Look for new announcements after Toy Fair at the end of this month!

Thank you,
Angela"


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

2001 model releases? So they're building a time machine too? Sorry, couldn't resist.:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Let's see, one stock, one in United Parcels markings, one in FedEx markings....


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Frank better make a lot of them! And then another run for you JP!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

One with Partridge Family paint with Danny Bonaduce at the controls......


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

DOH!

I just got another email, this one from Frank.

He said due to the Chinese new year, production will shut down for 2 week. He says they should hopefully get the kit the first week of April.

Oh well, I got stuff to keep me busy. I'm just happy it is coming!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Dang, Seaview, Voyager (Fantastic Voyage not Dreck, I mean Trek), Galactic Cruiser, K-7, and Moonbus, modeling is fun again.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> One with Partridge Family paint with Danny Bonaduce at the controls......


I didn't want to say that out loud 'cause I wanted to beat everybody to it.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> One with Partridge Family paint with Danny Bonaduce at the controls......


Hmmmm.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

And of course, a regular yellow school bus with flashing red lights.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

And one in Federation markings... come on. you know someone's gonna do it.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

NASA markings?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Nova Designs said:


> And one in Federation markings... come on. you know someone's gonna do it.


The question is ... what will Mr. Payne use for warp nacelles?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Works for me! My B-day is in the first week of April......but I take cash too!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

John P said:


> I didn't want to say that out loud 'cause I wanted to beat everybody to it.


Oopsie! 

Huzz


----------



## cosmonauta (Jun 2, 2009)

Can Moebius provide any picture of the model with the corrected windows?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Paulbo said:


> The question is ... what will Mr. Payne use for warp nacelles?


They don't make markers big enough ... do they?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Boy, what started out as a legit thread certainly went sideways in a hurry!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I have plans for my 'bus, too. Anyone know where I can get a scale Ralph Kramden figure?

M.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

MGagen said:


> I have plans for my 'bus, too. Anyone know where I can get a scale Ralph Kramden figure?
> 
> M.


Actually...Marx made some :

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/toysoldierhq/zmxjackg2.jpg

Two issues though:

First, these are recasts so if you have moral issues with that you may have to pass.

Second, I think the scale is a little off from the Moonbus but that could easily be adjusted with one of those Shrinky Dink machines from Fantastic Voyage.

Hope this helps! :hat:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Wouldn't you want an Alice Kramden figure?


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

"To the moon, Alice! Bang zoom!!"


----------



## cheekyzombie (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm thinking 'that' yellow or 'that' red acrylic and very very weathered. Like a real
doug davis look. Hell yeah!
x


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

cheekyzombie said:


> I'm thinking 'that' yellow or 'that' red acrylic and very very weathered. Like a real
> doug davis look. Hell yeah!
> x


Huh??


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Spockr said:


> Actually...Marx made some :
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/biz/toysoldierhq/zmxjackg2.jpg


Those are fantastic, Spockr. Too bad they're recast.



Lee Staton said:


> "To the moon, Alice! Bang zoom!!"


That would be a great name for the display. 

I was actually thinking of that famous publicity still of all four of the main players leaning out of the windows of Ralph's bus. I am nowhere near a good enough sculptor to carry it off, but wouldn't it be great?

Having them hanging out the windows would not present a problem because, just like the studio model, my windows would be unglazed...

M.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

mach7 said:


> DOH!
> 
> I just got another email, this one from Frank.
> 
> ...


they take 2 weeks off for new years?!?! sheesh! ive never taken 2 weeks off in my adult life!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm not _allowed _to take two weeks off in a row!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

That must be one hell of a party that you'd need two weeks to recover from. 

Sean


----------



## proteus7 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've found a nice display base for the Moon Bus, C.C.'s Aries 1-B, etc. The "Uncle Milton Moon In My Room" Science model. It's lighted by 6 internal soft white LEDS, with a remote one can use to click thru the various moon phases, or click on automatic that runs the phases in 4 sec. intervals. Takes 4 AA batteries. It's a plastic painted "bas-relief" full moon with accurate surface detail. 10" in diameter and about 3 1/2" high in the center. It can be hung on the wall, or laid flat. Very realistic. Have used it on my wall with the Lunar discovery hanging underneath, and laid flat with the Atomic City Aries 1-B suspended. In the dark, the moonglow effect is striking on both models. Have tried it with my Aurora Moon bus too. Not bad at all. The good part: only $19.95 at Walmart! Do a web search and see what you think.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

proteus7 said:


> Do a web search and see what you think.


Or provide a link:

http://unclemilton.com/products/ExploreIt/Space/MoonInMyRoom.html


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Just bumping for news.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Tim H. said:


> Just bumping for news.


Left China on it's way to the ship in HK. Should be here in about 3 weeks...


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks :wave:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I swear, as soon as I checked this thread for the response, The Blue Danube from 2001 started playing on my Itunes. Creepy! 

Sean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

"There's your sign"- Fireman's motto


----------

